# No ammonia in tank?



## tori (Apr 1, 2009)

I bought a 60 litre tank and 4 days later I added 3 cherry barbs to it, to help cycle it. I tested the water every day using 2 different types of tests (strips and the ammonia test) and so far, 5 days later there is no trace of ammonia AT ALL. I am feeding them every day and have not added anything to the water since adding the fish (I used a conditioner for the tap water and some 'cycle' before adding the fish) 
Should I be getting a reading of ammonia by now and if not what's going on? Should I just give it more time? I haven't done any water changes yet as all my levels seem okay in the water and I didn't want to mess with it until the levels start to rise.


----------



## Marty (Jan 1, 2009)

first of all test strips are junk.I would go and buy API's master test kit!It will run you somewhere around 25$.And yes you should be getting an Ammonia spike.Give us more info on the tank.Let us know what all is in the tank and what type of filtration you are using!


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

i agree, i had strips give me a completely dif reading than my full test kit did. Its worth buying a nice test kit like Marty said.


----------



## tori (Apr 1, 2009)

Well I bought another ammonia testing kit as they didn't have the master kit. This is the test tube type of test. I tested the water and the ammonia is 0. I don't understand it at all. I will take a picture of the test if u want to show u. All I have is the filter- elite 60 underwater stingray filter and the heater set at 26 degrees. It's very confusing how I have NO ammonia reading. Is it just taking it's time?


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

like most schooling fish, cherry barbs produce little waste when compared to non-schoolers. did u by any chance add ammo-rocks to the filter?


----------



## timbo83 (Apr 6, 2009)

what are your nitrite and nitrate readings?


----------



## tori (Apr 1, 2009)

I invested in a master test kit today- the nutrafin. Levels are as follows..

Ammonia- 0
Nitrates (N03)- 0
Nitrites (N02)- 0
PH- 6.5

I have had my tank for 8 days now, surely I should be getting some sort of readings? I have also tried the ammonia drip test and the test strips for all levels and get the same readings.
The tank has an elite underwater filter and the heater, gravel and a few artificial plants but other than the fish, nothing else. I have not added anything to the water since adding the fish. I do not have any ammo-rocks. I am feeding the fish small amounts twice a day. The water is clear and no signs of algae.


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

hmmm, looks pretty good, is 6.5 a little low?


----------



## timbo83 (Apr 6, 2009)

6.5 isnt that low.but if all of your test read 0 then your tank is still cycling. i wouldnt do any water changes until your ammonia gets to .25 then do a water change.


----------



## woodyg3 (Mar 24, 2009)

A pH of 6.5 is fine for the fish you are keeping, and for many freshwater fish. What type of fish will you be adding when you get the tank cycled?

I think you a getting a little too worried about your readings and testing the water.  I would just be patient. Keep feeding the barbs small amounts daily, the tank will cycle. 

BTW, it's good to see you are taking the correct approach to cycling a new tank. So many people just a dd a bunch of fish, then panic when they have a huge ammonia spike and their fish start to die. Congratulations on being a responsible aquarist!


----------

